# Hair cuts???



## dee0486

Ok this is probably a really stupid question but are you supposed to cut your dogs hair???? I usually brush Teddy with a rake but my boyfriend keeps telling me that I need to take him to like petco or something to get him a haircut because his hairs are so long. I didn't really think you are supposed to get gsds haircuts, I just thought you are supposed to brush them regularly... So I guess my question is does anyone cut their GSDs hair???? I realize that the reg. coats dont really need to be cut but what for the long hair gsds, should they get trimmed???


----------



## Chris Wild

No, GSDs aren't supposed to get hair cuts. Just regular brushing like you're doing.


----------



## Liesje

No, no cutting needed. Our mutt was shaved in the rear but only because he had some bad mats in his fur when he was dumped at the rescue. The only cutting I do is the hair between the pads on the feet.


----------



## dobricans

I know that their coat protects them in the heat and cold weather because of their undercoat, which regulates their body temperature. But....I was wondering does anyone trim their male GSD's hair around the genitalia for hygiene reasons ....cause Safir has a nice, thick......sweater there, right on the tip







(had to show you the pic, so you see what I'm taking about. Should I do anything about that?


----------



## selzer

I don't. It has never caused an issue. In fact, ugh, my boys generally keep their privates clean. My girls keep their clean too. UHG! And people think their mouthes are cleaner than ours!!!


----------



## pinkanml

If it really bothers you, you can take your LH to the groomer to get the ear fuzzies, feathering on the backs of legs, and tufts on the feet/pads cleaned up. The groomer can also shave the belly around his male part if the hair gets in the way. When my guy was young, he would get pee on that area, so I had a groomer friend trim things up around there.

However, there is no real need for any of this to be done. I only trim the fur between his paw pads because he slips sometimes on the hard floor at daycare when he's running/playing. Do remember to comb the ear fuzzies, and check between the toes, as I've found mats there on many LH GSDs (and others with similar coats).


----------

